# Who all is going to MFM?



## GoodEats (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm going to mfm on Saturday!  anyone else? ^_^


----------



## Tommy Fox Stone (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm going too be there on friday too monday...


----------



## Foxenawolf (Aug 28, 2009)

I'll be there! (i really need to get my stuff up on FA.... its all on DA right now) I'll be in the Dealers den under DEVIA Comic! stop by my table!


----------



## onewingedweasel (Aug 29, 2009)

i should be there fri-sun and hopefully in the artist alley. =P


----------

